
Ask HN: How financially literate are you? - prando
Hello, I am in my late twenties and I often feel guilty about not doing enough financial planning - like regular investments, or long-term planning? 
- How are you managing it? 
- What was your starting point - any resources that helped you with stock related investment, how risk averse are you and generally what is your philosophy towards money?
======
mtmail
If you're US based
[https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/wiki/commontopics](https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/wiki/commontopics)
(and its community) is a good starting point. With stock I only do broad
standard index funds with low fees, that probably puts me into very risk
averse and long-term.

